# How to upgrade an Imac to os X?



## Bassscholar (Jan 25, 2009)

Hello people, This is my first post here. And I am not all the great with computers. So heres the deal, I currently have a macbook. And I recently aquired an older Imac with a clear blue plastic back. I was wondering if anyone could direct me to a tutorial or a step by step guide to installing os X onto it.

Here are it's specs:
 mac os 9.0.4
built in memory 64 mb
virtual memory is 320 MB (used on)
 and mac os rom4.61


Can any one help me out?


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi Bassscholar
The iMac you have will probably be better running Mac OS 9 than OS X.
You can try to identify the model from http://www.apple-history.com - it is probably some iMac released in 1999-2000.

Even if it would run Mac OS X, there are several things that need to be done first. 
After verifying which Mac it is, and which OS it can therefore run, it would definitely need more RAM, probably a newer firmware, more storage, and of Mac OS X I'd recommended - with RAM absolutely maxxed out - 10.3 or earlier. The Mac OS X discs that came with the MacBook will not work in it as they are CPU specific and will only work on that specific model of MacBooks.

Probably staying with Mac OS 9 range would be the best - still getting more RAM will make a huge difference. Or alternatively you could consider a Linux in it, as long as there is a PPC distro available - Ubuntu or Yellow Dog Linux could be a few options.


----------



## andychrist (Jan 26, 2009)

Is it a slot-loading Blueberry or Indigo, or a tray-loading Bondi or Blueberry?  You can install (and decently run) OS X 10.4 Tiger in a slot-loader with a firmware update and about half a gig or more of RAM; if it is a tray-loader, you're kinda stuck with OS 9 because even with a firmware update and maxed out RAM it will be too slow to run OS X acceptably no matter what.  (The measly 64 MB of memory it came with would be quite useless alone.)

Thing is, upgrading the RAM on that machine will set you back $30 to $60 (for an extra half, or one full gig respectively) and you would probably need to replace the HD as well, if only because it is so old.  And who knows whether the CD drive is still working well enough even to install OS X on it.  And if you have to buy a retail copy of Tiger on top of all that as well, the whole cost is just not worth it.


----------



## Cam (Jan 26, 2009)

Donate it to your local school district. They might still be using this exact device, or they can use for parts. They make computers last an amazingly long time.


----------

